# Vögel im und um den Teich ...



## Digicat (23. März 2021)

Servus Birder und Vogelfreunde

Ich konnte letztens einen seltenen Gast am Teich und im Garten beobachten den ich noch nie beobachten konnte.

Mehrere Birkenzeisige liessen sich zum trinken am Teich nieder.
Leider konnte ich sie nicht ablichten.

Auch konnte ich seit dieser Beobachtung sie nicht mehr sichten.

Dafür konnte vor Jahren (2015) ein Paar Fichten-Kreuzschnäbel ablichten. 
Auch sehr selten und vorher noch nie beobachtet.

 

Wie sieht es bei Euch mit Vogelbeobachtungen aus ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Marion412 (23. März 2021)

Bei mir häufiger zu Gast .
Die runde Hüften kommen von meinem Schwarm Regenbogenelritzen , die er sich geholt hat .


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2021)

Der Eisi ist auch bei mir für eine Woche jeden Tag zum "Fischen" gekommen.
      

Leider hat er nur __ Molche gefunden. Als ich später __ Moderlieschen in den Teich einsetzte kam er leider nicht mehr vorbei. Leider bis Heute.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Rhz69 (23. März 2021)

Hallo,

Bei mir kommen hin und wieder Gebirgsstelzen vorbei, haben sich aber noch nicht fotografieren lassen. Die hatte ich vorher auch noch nie gesehen.

Beste Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (24. März 2021)

Digicat schrieb:


> Der Eisi ist auch bei mir für eine Woche jeden Tag zum "Fischen" gekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 222317 Anhang anzeigen 222318 Anhang anzeigen 222319
> 
> Leider hat er nur __ Molche gefunden. Als ich später __ Moderlieschen in den Teich einsetzte kam er leider nicht mehr vorbei. Leider bis Heute.
> ...


Helmut, ich träume auch vom Eisvogel aber er kommt nicht, wahrscheinlich ist mein Teich zu weit vom Wald weg. So ein Eisvogel könnte meine Goldfischpopulation gut in schach halten - so muss ich sie selbst mit der Reuse fangen wenn sie größer sind.  Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Digicat (24. März 2021)

Deshalb habe ich keine Goldfische im Teich. So schön sie anzusehen sind, aber man wird schwer ihrer Fruchtbarkeit habhaft.

Wie schon geschrieben, der Eisvogel ist eine Woche da gewesen und ist seit dem nicht mehr gesichtet worden.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Anja W. (18. Apr. 2021)

Wie sieht es bei Euch mit den Blaumeisen aus?

Diesen Winter hatte ich so viele Blaumeisen wie nie. Viel mehr als Kohlmeisen, die sonst sehr dominat sind.
Dann saß eine Blaumeise Anfang des Monats schwer atmend im Futterhaus, flog dann aber ganz normal weg. In der Wochenzeitung war jetzt sogar ein kleiner Beitrag zum Meisensterben.
Auf der Terrasse konnten die Blaumeisen wieder mal nicht lesen und wollten in die Zaunkönigkugel einziehen, die ich eigentlich an der Mauer nur zwischengeparkt hatte. Jetzt beobachte ich, wie Frau Meise auf dem Abtreter sitzt und er wild am Balzen ist. So richtig fit sieht sie nicht aus... In die Kugel wird auch mehr reingeguckt, als Material reingebracht.

Ich hoffe, das Meisensterben geht hier nicht ausgerechnet jetzt los. Morgen werde ich den Treffpunkt Futterhäuser abbauen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (18. Apr. 2021)

Moin, also bei uns hat es diesen Frühling auch viele Blaumeisen.

Aber Gestern hatte ich ganz seltenen Besuch.
Ein Turmfalke ließ sich knapp 5m neben mir auf einem Ast am Teich nieder, obwohl
das Radio nicht gerade leise war.
Doch nach 5sec hat er mich entdeckt und war wieder weg.


----------



## samorai (18. Apr. 2021)

Ein sehr gut gewähltes Thema Helmut 

Wir sitzen am Morgen jetzt wieder in /an unserer Grotte, zischen einen Cappuccino und verpesten etwas die Umwelt .
Heute früh war das Geschrei der __ Wasservögel so groß, dass haette ich am liebsten aufgenommen. 
Wildgaense + Kranich schnatterten und schrieen wild drauf los.
Schafft ein Handy so etwas?
Laut genug war es ja, aber auch nicht gerade nah dran.


----------



## Knipser (18. Apr. 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bei mir kommen hin und wieder Gebirgsstelzen vorbei, haben sich aber noch nicht fotografieren lassen. Die hatte ich vorher auch noch nie gesehen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Rüdiger, vor 30-40 Jahren gabs hier noch reichlich Singvögel, Bachstelzen, Schafstelzen, Buchfinken, Rotkehlchen, Rotschwänzchen, Singdrosseln, __ Stare, Grünfinken und noch viele Andere alle verschwunden. Was noch anzutreffen ist, sind Spatzen, Amseln, mal Kohl-Blaumeisen, Zaunkönig, dafür jede Menge Dohlen, Krähen, Elstern, leider verdrängen Rabenvögel aus unseren Siedlungen die Singvögel - schade, müssen wohl damit leben.  Gruß,  Willi


----------



## axel120470 (21. Mai 2021)

Heute morgen frisch abgelichtet
    
Ein schöner Grünfink in unserem Apfelbaum.

VG Axel


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Mai 2021)

Unser Teichrabe, er kommt immer mal wieder vorbei, meist mit trockenem Brötchen zum aufweichen.
Die Bilder sind von 2016


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Mai 2021)

Hi Roland,

2 Rabenkrähen habe ich auch schon seit Jahren am Teich. Die klauen sich aus meinen Amphibientümpel immer Wasserschnecken und versuchen sich auch immer wieder mal an den jungen __ Moderlieschen in der Uferzone.

sind aber sehr viel angenehmer als sollche "Fishermans Friend" die in Coronazeiten keinen Abstand halten

MfG Frank


----------



## Anja W. (21. Mai 2021)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Ein schöner Grünfink in unserem Apfelbaum.
> 
> VG Axel



Ein wenig mürrisch guck er ja aus der Wäsche...

Schöne Fotos!


----------



## axel120470 (21. Mai 2021)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Ein wenig mürrisch guck er ja aus der Wäsche...


Er fand es nicht so schön , ungefragt fotografiert zu werdenlol


----------



## Anja W. (21. Mai 2021)

Wieder nicht an den § 22 Satz 1 KunstUrhG gehalten?   


https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/kunsturhg/__22.html


----------



## ina1912 (21. Mai 2021)

Hier im Havelland ist dieses Jahr zum Glück wieder ein leichter Zuwachs der verschiedenen Piepmätze zu verzeichnen. Als Besonderheit neben den obligatorischen Feldsperlingen, Rotkehlchen, Kohlmeisen, Blaumeisen, Haubenmeisen, Schwanzmeisen, Tannenmeisen, Elstern, Eichelhähern, Ringeltauben, Türkentauben, Krähen und natürlich dem __ Fischreiher konnte ich in den letzten Wochen ein Pärchen Gartenrotschwänze, die Grasmücke, Grünfinken, ein kleines Rudel junge Stieglitze sowie den Buntspecht, den Grünspecht (eigenartigerweise im selben Revier?) entdecken.
sicher habe ich noch welche vergessen von den Finkenartigen... leider bin ich immer viel zu langsam mit dem Handy, also keine Vogelfotos... aber hierfür war ich schnell genug :
 
eben im Bambus-Gebüsch entdeckt, vermutlich Amsel. 
edit : wohl doch eher der Feldsperling...

lg Ina


----------



## samorai (21. Mai 2021)

Wir haben auf einer ca 20 m
Hohen Tanne, auf Arbeit ein Falken Horst entdeckt.
Möchten aber so behutsam wie möglich bei eventuellen Fotos mit einer Drohne vorgehen. 
Noch haben wir keine Fotos weil das Pärchen sehr viel Krach macht.

Kann uns jemand Ratschläge geben, wie wir uns verhalten sollen.
Wir möchten sie auch nicht verscheuchen.


----------



## Muckeltnadine (22. Mai 2021)

Bei uns am Teich sind regelmäßig Tauben, Amseln, Eichelhäher (davon haben wir hier ein Pärchen), Elstern, Rotkehlchen und natürlich Meisen (Kohl- und Blaumeisen). Diese nutzen unsere Futterstellen und auch den Bachlauf zum baden. Ich liebe es den Vögeln vom Wintergarten zu beobachten. Dieses Jahr ist auch ein Gimpelpärchen bei uns aufgetaucht. 

Ich habe in der Nähe des Teichs eine Aussenvoliere mit Sittichen und da fallen ab und an auch mal etwas andere Körner raus - diese werden gerne von den Wildvögeln gefressen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Mai 2021)

Auch in Oberhavel jede Menge Vögel.  Einen der besonderen Art seht ihr auf dem 1. Bild.  Diese Jahr haben wir besonders viel Meisen. Auch 1 Paar Stockenten wollten sich am Teich niederlassen.  Die Buntspechte fressen sich den Bauch voll, aber diesmal war das Eichhörnchen schneller.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Mai 2021)

der kleine Kerl hat sich wohl verlaufen, wollte ihm was zu Fressen geben , weg war er. 

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Mai 2021)

Eisvogel gibts hier auch, klaut aber keine Fische 

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (24. Mai 2021)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Einen der besonderen Art seht ihr auf dem 1. Bild.


Na, der ist ja der Hammer, besonders schönes Exemplar


----------



## Opa Graskop (24. Mai 2021)

Skeptisch beäugt vom Papa
  
hab ich mal den Nachwuchs fotografiert.
  
Das Nest befindet sich 50cm über der Hauseingangstür
und 15m vom Teich entfernt....
Umgekehrt wär`s mir lieber.


----------



## Whyatt (24. Mai 2021)

__ Gartenrotschwanz?


----------



## Opa Graskop (24. Mai 2021)

Jep, die nisten dort seit 3 Jahren.
Vor 2 Jahren wurden sie Opfer von Elstern.
Sie wählten im nächsten Jahr trotzdem wieder den blanken Balken und verschmähen
mein extra für sie gebautes Häuschen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (25. Mai 2021)

Und heut sind sie aus dem Nest geflüchtet und und sagen am Fenster "Danke".


----------



## troll20 (25. Mai 2021)

Och wenn meine endlich soweit wären...
Die Mama macht einen auf Hyperaktiv wenn man nur in den Garten geht und über 10m Abstand zum Nest hat 
Nicht mal bedanken tut sie sich für eine Schale feinster Regenwürmer, tzzzz.
Da ist ihr Mann viel gechillter und kommt schon fast auf die Hand.
Fast wie @Tanny  ihre Zöglinge.


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2021)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Ausflug zu Tanny aus 2018.
Wie doch die Zeit vergeht


----------



## Opa Graskop (5. Juni 2021)

Ich musste heut leider das Barbecue ausfallen lassen.
Eine junge Meise meinte, aus dem Nistkasten direkt unter meinen Grilltisch
__ fliegen zu müssen.
  
Und auch Mutter Meise fand den Platz okay.
  
Also wurde der/die Kleine ein paar Stunden dort gefüttert.
Für ihn gabs __ Würmer, für mich Milchreis....


----------



## lollo (6. Juni 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> für mich Milchreis....


Moin,

ja aber bestimmt doch wegen deiner Beißerchen.


----------



## troll20 (6. Juni 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Für ihn gabs __ Würmer, für mich Milchreis


Verstehe ich nicht, dann hättest du ihm doch gleich dein Steak geben können.


----------



## Turbo (21. Juni 2021)

Am täglichen Bad. Die Raben geniessen es. 

Warte schon lange auf den  Rotmilan und Busshard Besuch. 
Davon haben wir viele. Hab sie aber noch nie am Teich gesehen.


----------



## nuggeterbse (21. Juni 2021)

Hallo, Ihr Lieben
Bei mir ,direkt über meinem Schlafzimmer ( mein Mann und ich schlafen getrennt -- er schnarcht extrem ) nisten seit Jahren im Dachkasten __ Stare.
Dieses Jahr ist glaube ich, die ganze Verwandschaft mit eingezogen   so einen Lärm gab es sonst nicht.
Dann hatte ich im Winter am Futterhaus neu : Buntspecht , Grünspecht, Dompfaff ---- jetzt sind bei mir so unterwegs ( ohne Futterhaus ) :   Meisen, Spatzen , Rotkehlchen, Rotschwänzchen,Amseln, Stieglitz, Finken - - - wo sie aber alle ihre Nester haben? Keine Ahnung - - - - nicht alle bei uns im Garten. kommen aber alle regelmässig vorbei, um zu trinken und ein paar Insekten zu naschen
Neulich ( bekam ich allerdings fast einen Herzinfarkt- - - - mit 50 ist man ja nicht mehr sooo belastbar  ) wurde der Himmel ganz dunkel und ein Storch ließ sich auf unserem Terrassendach nieder. 
Oh Gott, wo kommt der denn jetzt her?
hat mal kurz in den Teich geschaut ( gab aber ja nix zu holen ((keine Fische)) und ist wieder weiter gezogen. Er hatte allerdings beträchtliche Schwierigkeiten um abheben zu können und um die Büsche / Bäume rum zu kommen ( Walt Disney- - - Bernhard und Bianca - - - der __ Albatros? - - - falls der Film bekannt ist? So sah es fast aus - - - der arme Kerl tat mir schon leid.)  er ist dann noch 3 Tage hier im Dorf geblieben ( wurde immer wieder beobachtet ) und ist dann aber letztendlich weiter gezogen Richtung Elb-Maarsch.
Da sind sie auch häufig .
So, das wars von mir 
Ich wünsche Euch viele interressante Stunden : im / mit /am Teich und Garten 

Liebe Grüße von Michi


----------



## Turbo (22. Juni 2021)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> mein Mann und ich schlafen getrennt -- er schnarcht extrem


----------



## Kolja (18. Juli 2021)

Amsel sucht Schutz vor Starkregen unter dem Steg.


----------



## Opa Graskop (25. Juli 2021)

Sie haben es schon wieder getan!
 
Nachdem sie den ersten Nachwuchs vor gut 6 Wochen in die Freiheit entlassen haben,
wurde gleich noch mal nachgelegt. Sie haben auch das selbe Nest wieder benutzt.
Zur Zeit __ fliegen sie menütlich in nicht mal nem Meter Abstand mit Futter an mir vorbei.
Scheint, sie haben mich als Familienmitglied akzeptiert.
 
Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## jolantha (1. Apr. 2022)

Meine Gartenhilfe, immer dabei
   
Jetzt sitzt er auf der Terrasse und wartet.


----------



## janfo (1. Apr. 2022)

Das Rotkehlchen ist ein so genannter Großwildfolger, in seinem natürlichen Lebensraum, dem Wald, folgt es gern den Wildschweinen, die den Boden umgraben um __ Würmer, Larven etc. aufzupicken. Daher haben Sie auch keine Scheu wenn unsereins den Garten umgräbt und gesellen sich gern dazu. 
Sie sehen in uns quasi das Wildschwein


----------



## Knipser (1. Apr. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Meine Gartenhilfe, immer dabei
> Anhang anzeigen 257483Anhang anzeigen 257484Anhang anzeigen 257485
> Jetzt sitzt er auf der Terrasse und wartet.


Anne, hast Du vor lauter Nachsicht der Wasseramsel + Rotkehlchen die Rosenschere verloren? Schöne Fotos! Willi


----------



## troll20 (1. Apr. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Anne, hast Du vor lauter Nachsicht der Wasseramsel + Rotkehlchen die Rosenschere verloren? Schöne Fotos! Willi


Nee Willi, die sollten bestimmt weiter machen


----------



## BumbleBee (2. Apr. 2022)

Herzlich willkommen zu einer neuen Folge von:

_*"Ich bin nicht dick! Ich hab nur die Beine ein bisschen weit hinten!"  

      *_


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2022)

Hi Jessy,

so sehen hier so manche Vögel auch im Sommer aus weil Muttern sie immer zu kräftig füttert. Beim saubermachen der Nistkästen Anfang März hab ich in 2en tote Hausspatzen gefunden die wohl, weil sie "zu fett" waren, nach dem Einstieg durch Einflugloch net mehr aus den Kästen raus kamen

MfG Frank


----------



## PeBo (11. Mai 2022)

Gerade hatte ich ungewöhnlichen Besuch an meinem Teich.
Ein Papagei oder Sittich (ungefähr Taubengröße) landete direkt neben meinem Teich auf der __ Birke der Nachbarn. 

Beim zweiten Mal war ich schnell genug:
 

Die letzten Tage habe ich schon öfters ungewöhnliche Vogelrufe gehört und einmal auch einen Vogel mit seltsam langen Schwanz __ fliegen sehen. Jetzt habe ich ihn endlich erwischt   
Keine Ahnung, ob er irgendwo entwischt ist, oder ob er von Wiesbaden nach hier umgesiedelt ist (dort gibt es recht viele Papageien).

Gruß Peter


----------



## lollo (11. Mai 2022)

Hallo Peter,
Ein Halsbandsittich, bestimmt jemandem entflogen, ich meine einen Ring zu erkennen.


----------



## samorai (11. Mai 2022)

Wow Peter sehr, sehr ungewöhnlich aber am Teich gibt es immer wieder was spektakuläres zu sehen muß ja nicht immer ein Urlauber aus Amerika sein.


----------



## PeBo (11. Mai 2022)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> Ein Halsbandsittich, bestimmt jemandem entflogen, ich meine einen Ring zu erkennen.


Stimmt, auf den Ring habe ich bisher nicht geachtet!

Hier habe ich noch eine Detailaufnahme aus dem Originalfoto:
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## lollo (11. Mai 2022)

Nur die Nummer kann ich nicht erkennen. 
In Düsseldorf __ fliegen davon Hunderte +++ rum.


----------



## Anja W. (11. Mai 2022)

Ich meine damals in Heidelberg habe ich auch teilweise an den wilden Sittichen Ringe gesehen. Wenn entflogen wäre, läßt er sich vielleicht anlocken.


----------



## PeBo (11. Mai 2022)

Mein Schwiegersohn hat jetzt das Bild in eine öffentliche Facebook Gruppe von unserem Ort gestellt. Vielleicht meldet sich der Besitzer und kann ihn locken.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 11. Mai 2022

Die Suche war bereits erfolgreich! Der Halsbandsittich gehört jemandem rund 200 Meter von uns entfernt. Er ist angeblich zahm und darf frei __ fliegen, kommt also immer wieder nach Hause.
Dann werde ich den Vogel wohl noch öfters sehen   

Gruß Peter


----------



## lollo (12. Mai 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Er ist angeblich zahm und darf frei fliegen,


Moin Peter,

und wenn er sich bei dir erfrischen kommt, ein Beweis das dein Wasser ok ist.


----------



## BumbleBee (12. Mai 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Er ist angeblich zahm und darf frei __ fliegen, kommt also immer wieder nach Hause.


Na das ist ja mal ganz großes Tennis!! 

Wenn es denn wirklich so klappt, ist das wohl artgerechte Haltung im Rahmen des Möglichen. Super, lieber Nachbar!


----------



## Anja W. (12. Mai 2022)

Und wenn er nicht wiederkommt ist es auch nicht schlimm, da die Sittiche hier wohl prima leben können. Bei Vögeln, die das nicht können, würde ich es lieber nicht machen. Da müsste doch eher eine große Voliere her. Oder gar nicht erst anschaffen..


----------



## lollo (12. Mai 2022)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Bei Vögeln, die das nicht können, würde ich es lieber nicht machen.


Hallo,

Vögel können alle __ fliegen,  im Schwarm alles kein Problem KLICK  hier .Ich habe in Ostwestfalen schon Schwärme von Wellensittichen und Kanarienvögel
selbst gesehen, diese wurden vom Besitzer natürlich auch gefüttert, und brüteten in der Natur.


----------



## Anja W. (12. Mai 2022)

Da gebe ich dir ja Recht. Mit einem Schwarm funktioniert es mit Sicherheit sogar noch besser. Aber eben nicht mit allen Vögeln. Der Timneh-Graupapagei unserer ehemaligen Nachbarn ist auch immer wieder gekommen. Bis irgendwas passiert ist und man ihn 4 km weiter verhungert gefunden hat. Es haben sogar Leute gesehen, dass er immer weniger geworden ist. Sie haben ihn aber nicht einfangen können und wußten nicht, wem er gehörte.


----------



## Marion412 (13. Juni 2022)

Heute Morgen gesehen , das sich die Regenbogenelritzen im Bachlauf vergnügen und für viel Nachwuchs sorgen.
Leider hat auch Graf Rotz es mitbekommen  jetzt liegt wieder ein Brett darüber und hoffentlich hält es ihn ab




_View: https://youtu.be/UUsRbmBn9dc_


----------



## Marion412 (14. Juni 2022)

Der Eisvogel hat heute grossen Appetit 




_View: https://youtu.be/2uKR3pfMMzQ_





_View: https://youtu.be/46zDy5Fu8hs_


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Juni 2022)

hallo, 
bei uns brütet ein Meisenpärchen. Das ist ein Gezwitscher und Gepiepse. Macht Spaß zuzusehen!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Stichling100 (19. Juni 2022)

Heute ist etwas Unglaubliches passiert!!!
Am frühen Morgen ging ich in den Garten und wer stand neben meinem Teich? Ein __ Reiher! Doch bevor ich wieder ins Haus gehen konnte war er weg. Ich habe ja keine Fische im Teich da hat er wohl nix gefunden... Und die Kröte lebt  noch, also hat der Reiher nix gefressen.
Ich wundere mich das ein Reiher neben einem 250 Liter Teich landet.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 19. Juni 2022

Tja hab leider keine Fotos, schade! War auch witzig.


----------



## Anja W. (16. Sep. 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mag ja unsere Spatzenbande 

Leider hatte ich gerade die Karte der Kamera in der Hand, als 9 (!) von ihnen in der Schale saßen.

  

Jetzt gehe ich mal das Bad auffüllen...


----------



## Knipser (16. Sep. 2022)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich mag ja unsere Spatzenbande
> 
> ...


Vor 75 Jahren waren Sperlinge ( Spatzen ) gehasst wie Mäuse und wurden geschossen, heute sind wir froh, dass wir die noch haben. Willi


----------



## Knipser (17. Sep. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Vor 75 Jahren waren Sperlinge ( Spatzen ) gehasst wie Mäuse und wurden geschossen, heute sind wir froh, dass wir die noch haben. Willi


Möchte noch eines dazu sagen, ich füttere sie das ganze Jahr hindurch mit Hühnerfutter, das sind sie mir Wert - natürlich kommen auch Dolen + Tauben und ernähren damit im Sommer auch ihre Jungen. Willi


----------



## Turbo (17. Sep. 2022)

Wir als Gartenbesitzer haben es in der Hand, den Garten Natur und Tiergerecht zu gestalten.
Das fängt bei der Bepflanzung an, wie zB. mit der Zaubernuss, damit schon für die ersten Bienen etwas blühendes bereitsteht. Bis hin zum weniger gründlichem aufräumen und dem stehen lassen von verblühten Samenständen der Pflanzen vor dem Winter, damit die Vögel da auch was finden.
Das ganzjährige füttern ist nicht unbestritten,
Wird aber natürlich von den einschlägigen Firmen propagiert. 








						Sollte man Vögel ganzjährig füttern? - Naturschutz.ch
					

Verstärkt wird dazu aufgerufen, Vögel ganzjährig zu füttern. Dieses Zufüttern hilft jedoch nur den häufigsten Arten. Für bedrohte Vogelarten kann es sogar schädlich sein. Deshalb raten alle grossen Naturschutzorganisationen von der Fütterung im Sommer ab.




					naturschutz.ch
				




Es gibt auch ganz tolle Spezialfutter. Sollte man seinen Lieblingen etwas gutes tun wollen.

Ist schon herrlich, den Vögeln beim Baden zuzuschauen, während man selber die Füsse ins Wasser hängt.
Die kleineren Vögel bei uns, wie Spatzen und Bachstelzen lieben dieses separate Vogelbad im Teich.


----------



## Knipser (17. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
Ich hatte es geahnt, dass es hier auch einige Gegner der Sommerfütterung gibt. Wenn Sommerfütterung so schädlich für Vögel wäre, müssten die Getreideernten abgeschafft werden. Da der Spatz kein Streckenflieger ist, frisst er doch lieber am Haus und Garten - früher sogar in Omas Hühnerstall war er nicht wegzudenken und es hat im auch nicht geschadet. Das Ganze, wie ich meine, ist das Nichtfüttern übertrieben, da viele Wildsämereien wegfallen durch Unkrautvernichtung der Bauern. Willi


----------



## Digicat (17. Sep. 2022)

Servus

Wir füttern auch das ganze Jahr.

Vom Fettfutter bis zu Futterstreu, von Mehlwürmer über alle Nußsorten. Jede Jahreszeit und auch jede Vogelart will spezielles Futter.
Die Vogerl nehmen gerne alles an.
Unser Vogelfutterlager
       

Früher gab es eine nicht so intensive Landwirtschaft. Da gabe es an den Feldrändern Wildkräuter die stehen gelassen wurden. Die Windschutzhecken zwischen den Feldern gab es auch noch und auch brache Felder konnte man sehen.
Heute gibt es das alles nicht mehr. Leider wird auch den Straßen entlang die Wildkräuter weg gemäht, daß ist zwar für die Instekten wichtig, aber alles hängt irgendwie zusammen.
Deshalb brauchen die Vögel auch eine Sommerfütterung. Man hat ihnen die Existenz genommen. Die Feldlerche ist z.B. schon verschwunden ...

Ich konnte sie noch im NP Neusiedlersee ablichten
   

Bitte jetzt nicht so verstehen, wie wenn ich gegen die Bauern etwas habe und manche Bio-Bauern haben das auch schon geändert, aber was weg ist ist weg. Das kommt nicht wieder.

Leider macht sich bei uns auch die Haubenmeise rar. Heuer konnte ich ich erst ein Exemplar sichten.
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Anja W. (17. Sep. 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich glaube, zum Thema Sommerfütterung gibt es so viele Meinungen, da es auch so viele unterschiedliche Situationen gibt. Meine Erfahrungen sind vor allen in der Umgebung zu sehen, in der sie gemacht worden sind.
Mehr dazu hier.
Wir haben vor 2 Jahren angefangen, im Sommer zu füttern. Vor allem "Sommerknödel", Sonnenblumenkerne und Wildvogelfutter. Auffällig waren die vielen Buntspechte, die nicht nur die Knödel bearbeitet haben, sondern auch gleich die Bäume in der Umgebung dazu. Einige Bäume, von denen ich hoffte, dass sie die Hitzeschäden überstehen, wurden am Stamm leider ordentlich geschädigt. Es gibt dort immer Spechte, aber eben weiter verteilt, als wenn sie sich um den einzigen Futterplatz weit und breit scharen. Ansonsten kamen Meisen, Amseln, Buchfinken, Rotkehlchen, Dompfaffe, Kleiber usw., die übliche Verdächtigen am Futterhaus.
Sommergoldhähnchen, Fliegenschnäpper und Mönchsgrasmücken, die sonst häufiger anzutreffen sind, habe ich kaum gesehen und auch in den Nistkästen waren sie weniger zu finden.
Vor zwei Jahren habe ich dann das erste Mal einige tote Küken in den Nistkästen gefunden. Ich habe es auf den heißen Sommer geschoben.
Im letzten Jahr wieder das gleiche Bild: tote Küken. Obwohl es ja nun nicht so warm war. Daraufhin habe ich sie mir genauer angesehen. Ich hatte Tannys Hinweise gelesen, dass die Vögel ihre Jungen mit Fettfutter füttern  und siehe da, es waren wirklich Verdickungen am Hals zu sehen.
Also auf keinen Fall Fettfutter, solange die Vögel füttern! Dazu zählen auch Sonnenblumenkerne!
Ich habe es also nur mit kleinen Sämereien und getrockneten Beeren versucht. Die Vögel haben sie mich aber darauf sitzengelassen. So groß kann der Hunger dann nicht gewesen sein. Dafür waren wieder Fliegenschnäpper und Mönchsgrasmücken zugegen. Außerdem habe ich wieder einen Grünspecht gehört und auch ein Schwarzspecht war wieder in der Nähe, wenn ich mich nicht verhört habe.

Für mich kommt Sommerfütterung zur Zeit also nicht in Frage. Heute habe ich nun die ersten Knödel hingehängt. Mal sehen, wie sie ankommen. Dafür versuche ich, das Grundstück weiter so naturnah und insektenfreundlich zu gestalten, wie es geht. Ich glaube, damit tue ich mehr Gutes. Außerdem sorge ich für Wasserstellen, was dort und vor allem bei der Trockenheit extrem wichtig ist.

Willi, die Idee mit dem Hühnerfutter finde ich prima. Hier ist ein Hühnerstall nebenan, wo sie sich bedienen können. Wenn ich die Spatzen auch noch füttere und sie nicht nur zum Baden kommen, bekommt mein Göga noch Ohrensausen von der lauten Bande, wenn er mit Fenster zur Terrasse im Homeoffice sitzt.


----------



## Turbo (17. Sep. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Ich hatte es geahnt, dass es hier auch einige Gegner der Sommerfütterung gibt.


Auch wenn ich das Thema angestossen habe, bin nicht generell gegen die Sommerfütterung.
So wie ich wohne, ist es einfach nicht erforderlich. 
Kann mir schon vorstellen, das die Nachteile der Sommerfütterung häufig zutreffen, 
Bei mir in der Region ist die Natur noch in relativ gutem Zustand.
Aber leider ist es so, das wir mit unserer Lebensweise, dem stetigen Bevölkerungswachstum, dem verdichtetem Bauen und vielem mehr, sehr viel zerstören.
Bin vor einigen Tagen in der Stadt durch einen Park gelaufen. Monotoner vertikutierter Rasen, __ Ziergräser, einige Zierpflanzen, Nichts brauchbares für Insekten. nichts für Vögel. Dabei währe es doch so einfach. 
Na ja..  Einen alten Baumbestand hat es glücklicherweise. 

Daher soll doch jeder für sich entscheiden, ob und in welchem Umfang die Fütterung das richtige ist, oder eben nicht.


----------



## Knipser (18. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Naturfreunde!
Auch viele andere Vögel bedienen sich bei mir im + unter dem Futterhäuschen wegen dem Gritt ( Muschelkalk ) welches im Hühnerfutter enthalten ist - so wichtig für ihre Eierschalen. Willi


----------



## Joschik (18. Sep. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich hatte es geahnt, dass es hier auch einige Gegner der Sommerfütterung gibt. Wenn Sommerfütterung so schädlich für Vögel wäre, müssten die Getreideernten abgeschafft werden. Da der Spatz kein Streckenflieger ist, frisst er doch lieber am Haus und Garten - früher sogar in Omas Hühnerstall war er nicht wegzudenken und es hat im auch nicht geschadet. Das Ganze, wie ich meine, ist das Nichtfüttern übertrieben, da viele Wildsämereien wegfallen durch Unkrautvernichtung der Bauern. Willi


Ich denke nicht, dass die Fütterung ob nun im Winter als auch im Sommer, den Vögeln direkt schadet. Aber sie nutzt eben auch nicht viel oder gar nichts im großen und ganzen.
Ich denke es verhält sich in etwa so: Die Population in deiner Gegend von sagen wir z.b. Spatzen sind 1000 Brutpaare. Die sorgen nun für 10000 Nachkommen. Um die Population zu erhalten sterben nun halt 9000 durch Hunger, Kälte oder Beutegreifer. Nach dem Prinzip "survival of the fittest" überleben aber auch 1000. Es bringt also nicht viel oder gar nichts, wenn due 500 Individuen mehr durchfütterst, eher vielleicht sogar im Gegenteil, sie sind ja Konkurrenz zu den 1000 die sowieso überlebt hätten und vor allem auch zu anderen Arten, die vielleicht gar nicht ans Vogelhaus kommen aber evtl. sogar noch gefährdeter sind.
Dazu kommt noch, dass das Futter ja auch irgendwo angebaut werden muss, was ja auch einen gewissen Flächenverbrauch verursacht. Denke, der Natur wäre mehr geholfen, wenn man diese Flächen der Natur überlassen würde.
Ich füttere auch im Winter weil ich Freude daran habe, das man damit jetzt großartig Naturschutz betreibt halte ich aber tatsächlich eher für Wunschdenken, auch wenn ich da natürlich auch gerne dran glaube. Die Realität ist das aber denke ich nicht, wenn man mal genauer hinschaut.
Ähnlich sehe ich das z.B. auch mit diesen Igelauffangstationen. Viel Aufwand mit zumindest fragwürdigem Nutzen.


----------

